

Ask HN: When is the best time to post to HN? - azat_co

1) Monday lunch time 12-2pm PT - people want to relax from work after the weekend
2) Weekend - nobody else is posting
3) Friday after lunch - people are getting ready for the weekend and don't take on major tasks
======
koopajah
time at which you post influence the ability to reach front page.

* You can find an explanation from pg here : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=38704>

* There was a post discussing rankings in reddit/delicious/HN here : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=234749>

* There are other posts discussing specifically the HN algorithm with answers from PG : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781013>

* And you can use the tool HNPickup to tell you if it's a good time to post or not : <http://hnpickup.appspot.com/>

~~~
azat_co
Thank you!

------
ChuckMcM
This is not a good time :-)

